# Pics of Exo Terra terrarium (56K warning!)



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

First off, let's start with a pic of the box. Notice the tear in the right corner. All the boxes that I've seen at Petco have been beat to crap. The cage was undamaged, though. It comes packaged fully assembled in this box with styrofoam protecting the four corners.










Here are the details of the writing on the box in English:










Here's a front view of the cage, with one door open and one closed. Note how the hinges are placed, somewhat up the side, so the outside of the door swings into the viv space when opened. Also note the button on the black part that's askew. That's the swinging latch that controls the cage door lock. In the up position a piece of plastic slides into a notch in the two doors, preventing them from swinging open.










Here's a side view. Notice how thick the background is.










Here's a view of the back with the background in. Notice the bottom edges have a wide notch where hoses and cords can go through. The notches join a channel that's about 1/2" deep that runs up the back. We'll get to where they lead in a second.










Here's a pic of the screen top. Pieces of glass can be cut to fit over where the screen is located. I picked up two pieces cut to fit at the glass store yesterday for $4.30










This is a detail of the sliders on the back of the top. Left one is closed, right one is open.










Here's a detail of the holes in the back of the trim at the top of the cage. Cords run through the bottom of the background, up the channels, and fit through these holes.










Here is a detail of the sliders. One closed:










And one open. Sorry about the image quality on this one:










Here's a closeup of the background. I had to use a flash on this one, so the color is not accurate. Look at the top few pics to get an accurate picture of the color. It shows how obvious the styrofoam balls are.










I tried to get some pics of the vents in the front, but they all came out blurry. I'll try again later.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Very interesting. Thank you for posting. I've been debating whether to wait for these to come our way or whether to give the FCA cube a try.

Anyone have thoughts about pluses/minuses of FCA versus Exo Terra?

Bill


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

They are apples and oranges. The jury is still out on whether or not the exo-terra tanks will keep FFs from escaping, but you can be sure there won't be any warping.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I'd say that the mesh on top is definitely too small for melanogaster to squeeze through, though they might get through the holes in the trim if the sliders are left open. Even though there's light showing through the closed slider, I don't think it's a wide enough gap for them to get through either. The front vents I'm not sure about, though. But you can always close them with a bead of silicone.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

I was talking about the gaps in the front door, both on the sides and center. I didn't even think about the slider or the vent. Good point.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I think that melanogaster will be able to squeeze through that top screen with regularity. I have watched many, many melanogaster squeeze through fiberglass screen. However, it will definitely keep the hydei in.

Yuri will be setting up his tank soon and will report back.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

when i went to my local petco i looked at the box and it did look like they droped it a few times. i liked the way the front doors where. could really look at it too good because it was on the top shelf. i'm sure you could improvise on some on the "problems" the tank had. one would be feed crickets and not flys.
walt


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

dmartin72 said:


> I think that melanogaster will be able to squeeze through that top screen with regularity. I have watched many, many melanogaster squeeze through fiberglass screen. However, it will definitely keep the hydei in.
> 
> Yuri will be setting up his tank soon and will report back.


It's not fiberglass screen, it's aluminum. Notice the 'Full metal screen' part on the box writing detail.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Yuri brought one over to the Mid-Atlantic Dendro Club meeting and I inspected it pretty closely. The aluminum screen that comes with the unit has similar size diameter mesh holes as the fiberglass screen that I am talking about. I used some bridal veil that had smaller diameter holes and Natalia watched the melanogasters wiggle their way through.

Anyway, set yours up already and report back.  I'm interested to see how these things hold up long term.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

We picked one up a couple weeks ago. I am still debating what to do about the doors. 

There is a gap on either side of the door - anyone have any suggestions, solutions?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

With the doors closed and the top off, run a bead of silicone down the corners between the doors and sides. When it dries, carefully separate the silicone from the sides, leaving it on the door. Now when the door closes, there will be a perfect seal.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

How big of a gap? Between which surfaces?
I haven't seen one yet :x , but I'm guessing you're talking about the sides with the hinges, and maybee the middle seam?
How about using silicone or epoxy to attatch a piece of rubber tubing over the gap?
It would help if we knew exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Brian,

That is exactly the area I am talking about.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Dancing frogs said:


> How big of a gap? Between which surfaces?
> I haven't seen one yet :x , but I'm guessing you're talking about the sides with the hinges, and maybee the middle seam?
> How about using silicone or epoxy to attatch a piece of rubber tubing over the gap?
> It would help if we knew exactly what you're talking about.


Just to clarify what I meant, I meant to say to glue the tubing to one surface, and not the other, making sort of like a weather-strip.

So how far are they from keeping an imitator in?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

You can do the same by using silicone. 

I haven't set ours up yet, but I would not put a thumbnail frog into the tank before I addressed the gap issue on the sides.





Dancing frogs said:


> [quote="Dancing frogs":1awkm40e]How big of a gap? Between which surfaces?
> I haven't seen one yet :x , but I'm guessing you're talking about the sides with the hinges, and maybee the middle seam?
> How about using silicone or epoxy to attatch a piece of rubber tubing over the gap?
> It would help if we knew exactly what you're talking about.


Just to clarify what I meant, I meant to say to glue the tubing to one surface, and not the other, making sort of like a weather-strip.

So how far are they from keeping an imitator in?[/quote:1awkm40e]


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

That is a great idea!



Arklier said:


> With the doors closed and the top off, run a bead of silicone down the corners between the doors and sides. When it dries, carefully separate the silicone from the sides, leaving it on the door. Now when the door closes, there will be a perfect seal.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

I bought one a few minutes ago. I will set it up tonight and post pictures.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

What size did you go with?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

18 cube

If you decide to close up the area on the sides, attach some saran wrap to the side of the glass you don't want the silicone to stick to. Then apply the silicone into the corner, when it has cured, open the door and remove the saran wrap. 

This is a lot easier than having to cut it with a knife, etc.

Melis


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

David,
I went with the size Yuri showed us, 12x12x18. I wanted it for my Phelsuma l. laticauda. 

Here are a couple pics of the viv. Not too bad for 15 mins of set up, eh? :lol: 



















Finally, a shot of the gap in the doors.











I haven't come to any conclusions. It looks very well constructed. I don't believe it is anywhere close to FF proof. I hope everyones mods go well.

Richard


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice work Richard...how the heck did you get the bamboo to stay up?


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

You mean on the sides? I just buy cork in a roll and cut out little squares to wedge in between the glass. The others peices are just leaning across the back. 

The light is one of those under the counter 'puck' lights.

R


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm sure I'll end up getting some in the future after everyone figures out the right kind of mods.


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

What are these retailing for? I haven't seen them yet. Here in Kentucky people seem to be about 2-3 years behind everyone else. LOL. People are still using Marineland Biowheel filters for their reef tanks and look clueless when you start talking about protein skimming and refugiums... let alone dart frogs...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

RSines, 
Are you sure that is the medium model? 30x30x45cm?
The way you've layed out the tank, makes it looks massive  Very well done. I'm actually doing something very similar with the largest size. Bamboo, Sanseveria, moss etc. Goodluck with them. I have no plans on using them with frogs though, the gaps by the doors would be a welcoming to the flies.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I got to see one of these in person today and they are very nice. Nice build and great setup for the price. I might have to try a few of the smaller ones. I think the gap on the side of the doors could fixed with some simple foam weather striping as it is not that much of a gap.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

GWUK,

Thanks.

-Richard


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

You're welcome 



> Are you sure that is the medium model? 30x30x45cm?


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

yup.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

*just petco has them..*

about these tanks being out there to buy. i talked to a hagen rep today and he said that they will come out in june. the reason petco has them is they jumped on the first shipment. if you don't have a petco in your area then you won't be able to buy one until june. 
walt


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

That makes sense. I tried getting one though my normal outlet for tanks and they had no idea what I was even talking about. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: just petco has them..*



pa.walt said:


> about these tanks being out there to buy. i talked to a hagen rep today and he said that they will come out in june. the reason petco has them is they jumped on the first shipment. if you don't have a petco in your area then you won't be able to buy one until june.
> walt


No petco...or anyone else has them within 100 miles of me (what I was told anyway)


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

Have you peeps seen the windshiled tim you can get for motorbikes, its available in a soft rubber form, and is designed to fit allong the edge of glass/plastic. I got my Exo-Terra the other week, and im thinking about adding the trim to both edges of the doors, ill get back to you to see how things turn out. For the price of these units, it would have to be some sereous modification before id consider the £150 alternatives.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Great idea :idea:


----------



## Ukdart (May 6, 2005)

*Re: exoterra terrariums*

Previous message duplicated - doh!


----------



## Ukdart (May 6, 2005)

*Re: exoterra terrariums*

I've been following all the comments on these terrariums and as they have become available in the UK thought I would get one and see for myself. (45x45x60)

I can recognise all the concerns etc that have been mentioned and have a few ideas myself but I wondered whether anyone has attempted mods of any kind and if they were successful.

The obvious problem is FF escapes and/or excess ventilation but I think that can be resolved fairly easily but I did wonder what others thought about lighting.

Exoterra state on their website that lighting options are in development, they may be considering a hood/cover of some kind so that may be worth waiting for!?

Look forward to any comments!


----------



## Tony Kim (Apr 26, 2005)

I was wondering, when the door is closed, do the side and the door have any gaps?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

*Exo Terra Terrarium*

How much do these cost? I'm interested inone but need to know an estimation on how much they cost before I go out looking for one.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I paid $100 for the 18" x 18" x 18" at Petco. There's a Canadian store that has them cheaper, though.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

Most pet stores in canada have them
Prices in canadian dollars
18-18-18 = 89 dollars
18-18-24 = 109 dollars


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I might have to take a trip to B.C. for the weekend and buy a few....8)
Pretty much an excuse to get up to B.C...... HaHaHa


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Heh heh. I'll probably be going up there myself to get some.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

With todays currency exchange rates that would be @ $71.00 USD.
That would be worth the drive. It is about two hours drive for me.
Not bad.....


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Guys, these vivs have an ingeneous design, your going to love em. Providing that you can drill a hole for a bulkhead without cracking it.

Trying to get that done this weekend, fingers crossed.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody have an place online to buy that windshield trim?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

A shop that sells motorcycle parts would be a good place to start.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Just an addition here... These have started showing up at my local Petsmarts, and they seem to be a bit cheaper there than at Petco. The 12"^3 size is $47 there.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*exo-terra*

I have had a pair of Red Eyed Tree frogs in one for 6 weeks. The gaps in the front glass are 1-2 mm at most. The flys (both species) find their way out of the screen and the gaps ( I tested a batch overnight) but the weather stripping trick suggested might work, or simply glue a strip of real weather stripping on instead of making out of silicone bead, might work also.
I can not envision any troubles keeping thumbnails in this tank as long as the top screen is replaced or covered with glass inserts. I am very pleased with the tank overall and have a few others set up for tree frogs and snakes. For now my darts are in 20H tanks but I will plan a few of these terrariums for them as well. 
Shawn


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

Powerbronze are the people that sell it, theres some rigid stuff they sell in different colours, then theres the softer sillicone one, id use that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

Arklier can you post some pictures of what your exo terra looks like now ? 

thanks
jake


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

While I was in florida I got one of the 18x18x24 viv ands just put it together. I looks great, I will post pics later.
Brooks


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah I've seen those at the local Petco. The front doors have gaps the flys could drive trucks through! :lol: 
THey seem neat especially for small spaces, but it looks like a lot of after market work to get them to seal enough. Maybe down the road Exo Terra or another company could address these issues and mass produce a more suitable product. 
Peace.
e


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

There ae now pictures of my 18"^3 and 12"^3 set up in the members' frogs section.


----------

